# Peter Lampe's thesis



## DTK (Apr 22, 2006)

I have just begun to wade through with interest the recently translated work of *Peter Lampe*, _From Paul to Valentinus: Christians at Rome in the First Two Centuries_. Among other subjects that he treats in this work, one of the theses which he proposes is as follows...


> Thesis: The fractionation in Rome favored a collegial presbyterial system of governance and prevented for a long time, until the second half of the second century, the development of a monarchical episcopacy in the city. Victor (c. 189-99) was the first who, after faint-hearted attempts by Eleutherus (c. 175-89), Soter (c. 166-75), and Anicetus (c. 155-66), energetically stepped forward as monarchical bishop and (at times, only because he was incited from the outside) attempted to place the different groups in the city under his supervision or, where that was not possible, to draw a line by means of excommunication. Before the second half of the second century there was in Rome no monarchical episcopacy for the circles mutually bound in fellowship. Peter Lampe, _From Paul to Valentinus: Christians at Rome in the First Two Centuries_, trans. Michael Steinhauser (Minneapolis: Fortress Press, 2003) p. 397.



If anyone is familiar with this work, I offer you the proverbial penny for your thoughts. I've just begun the reading myself.

DTK


----------

